
Oklahoma used wrong drug in January execution - facetube
http://www.miamiherald.com/news/nation-world/article38173836.html
======
facetube
"The Oklahoman reported Thursday that corrections officials used potassium
acetate — not potassium chloride, as required under the state's protocol — to
execute Charles Frederick Warner. Last week, Gov. Mary Fallin issued a last-
minute stay for inmate Richard Glossip after officials discovered that
potassium acetate had been delivered on the day of his scheduled execution."

